# Dory in the 15 gallon tank



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dory was doing so well until on this past Sunday she look fine in the morning. Well that night she was not moving or eating, she had problem breathing. So I put carbon in the filter to clean all the med out. I change her water, put the blubber in her tank on Tuesday. It help her. She moving around now. She has Ammonia burn on her front fin. I have new med for her. This is what i am going to give her tomorrow. Tetra® Lifeguard™ All-in-One Treatment - Freshwater - Water Care - PetSmart 
If anyone want to help me with dory let me know thanks.


----------



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

if you are talking about "dory" as in the blue hippo tang then you need to get her the HELL out of that 15 gallon tank! that alone will cause her enough stress to kill her


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

The start out and are commonly available at about the size of a quarter. but grow to over 5 " in just a couple of years.

Have you measured pH? my guess is it is low like 7.8 or lower.

I recommend you get macro algae like caulerpa prolifera in the tank and protected (with a partition) for the fish so the macro can grow and condition the tank. Chaetomorphia is a good choice as well.

the macros will not only condition the tank but also provide an increase in the fish's immune system (reported for profilera) as well.

Plus dory may also enjoy snacking on the veggies (macros) from time to time. But from what I understand the blue Hippo tangs are not as much of a veggie eater as other tangs. 

Mods you might want to move this thread to the saltwater section as well.

my .02


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think Dory is the name of the gold fish. Got this from looking at photos.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Hawk1018 said:


> I think Dory is the name of the gold fish. Got this from looking at photos.


woopsies Sorry


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like someone forgot what forum they were in.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

dory my goldfish is better she will be in the big tank soon


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Looks like someone forgot what forum they were in.


OOOO

Oooooo

Pick me

Pick me. *old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Niiiice,lol

Dory is a cutie,good luck with her!


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

